# Woolly the Spider



## Maya'sOma (Sep 3, 2011)

I have attached the pattern for the Spider for those who may wish to knit it. This is the first time I have made up a pattern so please bear with me on the instructions. I wrote them as I worked each piece so I hope they are able to be followed easily.
I have also posted this pattern on the 'Links and Resources' forum but I think that may be the wrong forum.
Anyways here it is and I hope anyone who takes it enjoys knitting it.


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

so cute!


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

Love it! Thanks so much for sharing your pattern.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Thats one spider I wouldnt mind.


----------



## dotrob34 (Jun 24, 2012)

How adorable I love it thank you for sharing


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. This would be so cute for my new Great niece, however I am having trouble downloading. Would it be possible to put it into a PDF? I think the problem it my computer is older and my windows program is much older and won't open a 2010 version. Your help or anyones would be much appreciated.
Thanks
Judy


----------



## sanvan44 (May 14, 2011)

How adorable! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DeniseCM (Aug 30, 2012)

This is just the cutest. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## blossom 40 (Oct 23, 2012)

so cute thanks for sharing him


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing I think he's gorgeous might have to make 2 (1 for me)


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Adorable. Thank you for sharing wooly with all of us.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the pattern, _but, I can't download this one from Word. My mac 'can't find the converter'
Any chance of a pdf?


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Thank you for the spider pattern my grandaughter will be delighted. It was so kind of you. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grandma val (Oct 6, 2011)

thank you so much I have been looking for this pattern x


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you, so cute!


----------



## maz72 (Aug 8, 2012)

Also having a problem with old versin of Word. A pdf would be much appreciated. Lovely pattern, very clever.


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks so much for the pattern! Woolly is really super. I think I'm going to do him in my odds and ends of eyelash yarn -- a Hairy Woolly spider!


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

Neat idea using eyelash yarn! Hairy spider!!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

thank you


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi! I hope Maya'sOma does not mind, but I took her great pattern and made a PDF version for those of you for whom Word is not cooperating. I also added her pictures and comments about segmented legs and eyebrows. 

I hope this helps some of you make this great pattern that she was so generous to share with us.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

thanks diziescott, just checked and the doc wasn't working for me either so have got it now


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Very scary!! ooooh
Love him and thank you for the pattern - Thanks diziescott for the PDF version, I can't open word either.
The hairy spider version sounds good too, I have lots of eyelash yarn...


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

For those of you who don't know, Wooly is the cute little toy spider in the CBeeBies (children's BBC) show _Wooly and Tig_. I've attached a picture here so you can see what a great job Maya'sOma did with the design. I know one gift my four year old daughter is getting for Christmas, thanks to this talented and generous designer!


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Thank you, Maya's Oma, for the wonderful pattern, and thank you diziescott, for the pdf!
Some more happy children at Christmas time!


----------



## Lutie2 (Aug 24, 2011)

Next Halloween!


----------



## 5grandkids (Sep 8, 2012)

Very cute, thanks for sharing.


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

nitchik said:


> Thanks for sharing the pattern, _but, I can't download this one from Word. My mac 'can't find the converter'
> Any chance of a pdf?


Thank you so much for the pattern. I cant wait to get started! Hope you dont mind but I changed your word doc to PDF and have uploaded it for those that cant open word. You are very generous!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Thank you, janwalla
I think there will be a lot of spiders around soon!


----------



## Greatgramma (Sep 22, 2012)

I don't usually like animals knitted but fell in love with wwooly. Have downloaded and will start to make him once my Christmas gifts are completed. Thanks so much for sharing your talents with us.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

I have a Mac & was able to download this adorable pattern without a problem. I simply clicked download & it was there. If i can send it to you , give me your e-mail & I will.


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

I had the same problem with downloading - can't. Can you put it through PDF?


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

Thank you that is too cute!


----------



## Joni L. (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank you, so much! I was afraid I wouldn't be able to get the pattern as it didn't work with everything I was trying. Going to start on it today.


----------



## Joni L. (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank you, so much! I was afraid I wouldn't be able to get the pattern as it didn't work with everything I was trying. Going to start on it today.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Browniemom said:


> I have a Mac & was able to download this adorable pattern without a problem. I simply clicked download & it was there. If i can send it to you , give me your e-mail & I will.


Thanks, but already two have posted pdf s, and those download right away on my mac.
Funny thing is, sometimes I _can download a Word document. Maybe has something to do with which version (older/newer) of Word was used.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Needlesgalore said:


> I had the same problem with downloading - can't. Can you put it through PDF?


It is already done on page 2, I think. Just read from the beginning.


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Needlesgalore said:
> 
> 
> > I had the same problem with downloading - can't. Can you put it through PDF?
> ...


Thank so much. Came through perfect. He is so cute.


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing your pattern with us.


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh so cute, Thank you so much for the pattern.


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank you for sharing, I have printed this pattern off using Corel, as I don't have a new version of word.


----------



## ARknitter (May 23, 2011)

I love the colors you used. Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Very Cute'


----------



## jonquil (Oct 10, 2012)

my daughter loves spiders yuk! so will definetly make this for her!


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

this is so cute and per the pic someone posted so very accurate! thanks for sharing


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello and thanks so much for sharing. Wow, he is a cutie.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Wooly is so cute,thanks for sharing and thanks for the down load. My hubby is paranoid about spiders he has been bitten twice by brown recluse spiders he was VERY sick both times I'll bet he likes Wooly.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for converting the pattern as I could not get it on original download. No trouble with this one. Can hardly wait to get started.


----------



## denbar (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks so much for the pattern. I can't wait to get started on him


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Adorable spider. Thanks also for the download. I'll be making one for my new and coming granddaughter.


----------



## didot (Aug 31, 2012)

:-D Yes I got it now Thanks I hope I can get this done for Halloween. Waiting out this weather for now!!


----------



## maz72 (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you for the pdf, appreciated


----------



## jonquil (Oct 10, 2012)

thank you all. for your answers. elizabeth


----------



## Percy (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. You sure did a wonderful job. So cute.


----------



## KnottyMe (Mar 8, 2012)

Love that spider. Thank you.


----------



## Maya'sOma (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks to Janwalla and diziescott who put up pdf downloads of the pattern. I finally managed to do it myself but I am not all that good technically with these things.
I hope you all enloy knitting Wooly and the recipients of your spiders love them too.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Maya'sOma said:


> Thanks to Janwalla and diziescott who put up pdf downloads of the pattern. I finally managed to do it myself but I am not all that good technically with these things.
> I hope you all enloy knitting Wooly and the recipients of your spiders love them too.


Thank you both for the pattern and for putting it in a PDF so I could download. I am not familiar with the progarm but the spider is so cute. I plan on making it for my great niece for Christmas. I know that she will love it. Thank you again.


----------



## mileysmum (Apr 7, 2012)

thanks for sharing


----------



## rogueayngel (Aug 2, 2012)

I love your Spider, My son is scared to death of them .And i think if he sees one of these he will not be so scared. Thanks for sharing it. Im going to knit him one for Christmas...


----------



## brenda1946 (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you for putting the pattern for Woolly the Spider for everyone to share. I have a friend whose grandson watches Woolly the Spider on Cbbs. They asked me to knit him but never having seen him didnt know what he looked like. Now I know and can have a go. Its a pity the picture didnt print when i downloaded the pattern.


----------



## brenda1946 (Mar 18, 2011)

nitchik said:


> Thanks for sharing the pattern, _but, I can't download this one from Word. My mac 'can't find the converter'
> Any chance of a pdf?


I have been able to download the pattern but it came without the picture (disappointed) if you cannot get a copy pm me and i will email you a copy.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Here it is again, in Word 97-2002, so even an older computer should be able to get it.


----------



## brenda1946 (Mar 18, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Here it is again, in Word 97-2002, so even an older computer should be able to get it.


Thank you for the Woolly the Spider Pattern. I downloaded it the first time but the pictures didnt print. This time i have the pictures. Thank You


----------



## Freeloader (Dec 22, 2012)

It's dear. Thanks for sharing and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Helly (Oct 4, 2012)

Have copied your pattern - thank you - but I must be doing something wrong! Have knitted the blue head + body and the yellow under body part but joining them together is beyond me! I can't seem to get a round head shape at all and do you stitch the yellow cast on edge to the blue cast on edge? Any help would be much appreciated. Helly


----------

